# his home! his home! his home !



## tjk

well he is home and acting like his always been here !!!
his now having a well deserved rest after his hard day so without further ado here are some pics lol
thank you so much steve and christine i love him to bitsa and youll be glad to know the kids have now calmed down lol


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

he is an absolute stunner!!!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Such a little sweetie :001_tt1::001_tt1: Glad the waiting (and torment from Steve) is over


----------



## tjk

so glad the waiting is over too i thought i go crazy with the waiting  my sis was like oh wow his beautiful ! she seen pics but he is just stunning in the fur 
i love him to bits


----------



## ChinaBlue

He is a real darling. Hope to see more photos please!


----------



## tjk

well after sleeping the day away we are now upstairs so he is investigating his bedroom had a good chat with me lol and a snuggle now he is eating all in all he has done so well im so proud of him


----------



## tylow

aaw he's adorable


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

hmy: he is stunning!! congrats on ur new addition!! What is his name?


----------



## tjk

Kittenfostermummy said:


> hmy: he is stunning!! congrats on ur new addition!! What is his name?


georgie porgie


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Pudding and pie,
kissed the girls and made them cry.


----------



## Angie2011

SCRUMMY!! he's FAB!


----------



## Steverags

Just got in from the garden party, well, didn't Gorge just fit in nicely, in a few days time I'm sure him and Freya will be best of buddies and he will work his magic on your other cat, we was a bit worried on the car journey over as he seemed to be getting stressed in the carrier, but suppose that's too be expected and there was no need too worry as he soon settled in and your children were so good with him. I take my hat off too Christine too there were no tears until she got down the drive and behind the bush at the front of the garden, didn't think she would get out of the door without crying:crying:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Congratulations


----------



## Guest

Big congratulations, glad George is home & settling in, he's just lovely :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles

_what a stunning boy, congratulations._


----------



## tjk

christine did do well didnt she x he slept so much yesterday bless him today he is talking loads been up to all the kids for a fuss freya is already calming down altho he scared her by rubbing all over her when wasnt looking she jumped so high it was realy funny kira has seen him and she has been realy good like oh theres another one lol but she has to investigate when he meows like shes worried lol x


----------



## tjk

ooh ooh ooh freya and george are on the window sill together yay x


----------



## Steverags

Told you he would soon wear her down.....lol


----------



## Guest

More pics, more pics puuuuuuritty puuuuulease! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lizzykaty

glad george has settled in well! hes lovely


----------



## delurocats

He is beautiful!! :001_tt1:


----------



## tjk

well he has settled in very well complety unfased by the kids and winning the other cats over, he talks all the time even when he is eating which is realy funny i still cant believe he is mine i just love him to bits:001_tt1: even in the night when he is nibbeling my toes at three in the morning ! 
heres couple of pics i have hundreds allready lol only posting ones where he is calm all the ones of him playing are just a blur lol


----------



## Jenny1966

Glad it's all going so well 

He is so adorable!


----------



## Steverags

What a little cutie, he's settled in so well. :001_tt1:


----------



## Jenny1966

I really must stop looking at your website!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Steverags

Still a couple available you know


----------



## Jenny1966

I Know!!!!! soooooooo tempting!!


----------



## sharonchilds

Steverags said:


> Still a couple available you know


You have really GORGEOUS raggies


----------



## ChinaBlue

Jenny1966 said:


> I Know!!!!! soooooooo tempting!!


Go for it girl - you won't regret it! Steve and Christine have the most wonderful kittens....


----------



## wyntersmum

congrats a stunner xxx


----------



## Steverags

ChinaBlue said:


> Go for it girl - you won't regret it! Steve and Christine have the most wonderful kittens....


likewise Kaz:001_tt1:


----------



## littlekitty

He is stunning. Love his little face.


----------



## DiscoRia

Aw, he's gorgeous! And I'm so jealous of your new cat exciement (even though it's not so new anymore)... it's leaking through the interwebs


----------



## tjk

well its been a while since i updated georgie is doing so well he has completly settled him and freya are best freinds and kira isnt far behind he is sooo good with the kids they always have him in their arms talking away to him they love that he answers!!
heres todays pic


----------



## Guest

Ahhh double :001_tt1: :001_tt1: could eat them both up


----------



## Jenny1966

awwwwwwww how cute is that picture :001_wub:


----------



## Steverags

Awwww, that's great that Georgie has settled so well.


----------



## tjk

i had to laugh when i took that pic they wont stop picking him up an i told daniel to put him down an he snuggled into daniel as if to say its ok mummy i like it


----------

